# Fish Ohio crappie on the flyrod



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I was at Lake Snowden yesterday slinging streamers from shore and caught this crappie. Pretty good fight, even on my 5wt. I measured the fish against the rod after taking pics and measured the rod, she went 13.25". I caught this one on a blue dun/pink hackle wing streamer I tied.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

very nice


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks, I actually thought I had hooked a decent bass when I set the hook. This fish hit way out off the bank in some fairly shallow water, I didn't see it was a crappie until it got close to the bank.


----------

